# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Komunikimi pozitiv dhe negativ me njerëzit

## Albo

Kjo teme eshte paksa ndryshe nga te tjerat. Le te themi se dikush do ti percjelli nje mesazh nje grupi njerezish, pa marre parasysh numrin e tyre te vogel apo te madh.  Le te supozojme se ne kete rast, mesazhi eshte:

*Mesazhi:*Behu djale i mbare dhe i sjellshem.

*Negativisht:* Mos ofendo njeri dhe mos perdor fjalor banal.
*Pozitivisht:* Tregohu i sjellshem me njerezit.

Po te lexoni dy format e te percjellurit te te njejtit mesazh me lart, te bejne te kuptosh pak a shume te njejten gje, pra te njejtin mesazh.

Cila do te ishte menyra me efikase per ju si person per te marre kete mesazh, pozitivisht apo negativisht? Pse?

----------


## FLORIRI

> *Mesazhi:*Behu djale i mbare dhe i sjellshem.
>  Pse?


Albo!
E paske da mendjen keq......
Mos ke ndermend me ba ndonje fushate,me rregullu ate mjekergjatin e panreqshem qe e ke qejf ti  :djall me brire:  

Kur thuhet ne kete menyre qe kam cituar ka dicka me terheqese.Fjala i mbare dhe i sjellshem me sjell ndermend veten time siku jam i mbare e i sjellshem.

Shkurt tingellon me bukur kshu dhe jep me shume rezultat.

----------


## Piranha

Nuk mendoj se ne kete moshe kam me nevoje per mesazhe te tilla, por nqs nje dite do te keshilloja dike do ti thosha:
i nxehur : mos shaj dhe mos ofendo te tjeret.
i qete : sillu mire dhe respektoji te tjeret nqs do qe ata te te respektojne ty, ose 
mos i bej te tjereve, ate qe nuk do, qe te tjeret te ta bejne ty.
Ne te dy rastet mesazhi eshte pozitiv, ndersa nqs i drejtohesh tjetrit duke i thene "i paedukate", "rrugac", "vagabond" ose nje nga fjalet me te perdorura sot ne shqiperi "kafshe" ky mesazh merret si ofeze dhe natyrisht negativisht dhe me reagim....
By Piranha  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Nuk e keni kapur ende esencen e shkrimit. Nuk ka te beje aq shume me "vlerat edukuese" te mesazhit, por me te kuptuarit e te njeriut dhe reagimin e tij.

Po u jap nje shembull tjeter.

Si do ta kishit me te lehte te kuptonit:

Mos e kthe koken majtas e djathtas, poshte e lart!
Mbaje koken drejt!

Pra si eshte me e lehte per te percjelle te njejtin mesazh tek njerezit me efikasitet me te madh, negativisht apo pozitivisht?

Albo

----------


## Era1

Mua me pelqen menyra pozitive e te thenit te gjerave.Mendimi im eshte  se menyra pozitive  ka me shume efekt se sa negativja. Po ti shohim te dy rastet qe ka marre Albo 

1-
*Negativisht*: Mos ofendo njeri dhe mos perdor fjalor banal.
*Pozitivisht*: Tregohu i sjellshem me njerezit.

2-
*Negativisht* :  Mos e kthe koken majtas e djathtas, poshte e lart!
*Pozitivisht*  : Mbaje koken drejt!

ne te dy rastet ngativisht po tja thuash dikujt i le te kuptoj qe personi eshte tip qe ofendon dhe qe perdor fjale banale si dhe qe eshte tip i hutuar (ose diçka  e tille) qe kthen koken sa andej kendej pra qe ai person i ka keto veti.
Por asnje njeri nuk pelqen qe ti tregojne te keqijat e tij keshtu qe dhe reagimi i tij do jete e kunderta e asaj qe i thua.

ndersa ne rastet e pozitives del si nje keshille e pergjithshme dhe jo e specifikuar per personin ( kjo keshille eshte e drejperdrejte por menyra e te thenit e ben personin qe te mos kete kunderveprimin e keq)

Ne fund mua personalisht me pelqejne menyrat pozitive.

----------


## Pog17

Pozitivisht sepse sipas psikologjise moderne ka nje efekt te fuqishem dhe jo anesor si mesazhi negativisht.

----------


## Dito

Njeriu eshte nje bote ne kundershti me vetveten dhe perderisa nuk do civilizohet ne mentalitet  do shkoje kundra vetes se tij. Mos harrojme nje fakt jemi e vetmja krijese ne bote qe punojme te shkaterrojme njeri tjetrin, prodhojme arme, intriga, djallezi, etj.. Pra une e pergjithesova disi ate qe do Albo te trajtoje por ideja gjendet brenda besoj, pra komunikimi gati zero sepse prirja shkon ne polin negativ ose sensin e kundert.

Dito.

----------


## Sokoli

Opo dasme do bej une,- tha njeri,- qe te mbesin te gjithe te kenaqur. 
Ua shtroi me te ngrena e te pira sa tu plasnin stomaqet, u caktoi nga nje kamarier tek koka secilit edhe ne fund te dasmes kur ishin duke dale i priste tek dera e u linte dhe nga 100$ ne dore. Cuditerisht 10 metra pas daljes u krijua nje grumbull i madh njerezish qe u shikonin duart njeri-tjetrit se mos i kishte dhene kujt 200$. Bile disa sikur rudhen buzet se banknotat e tyre ishin ca te vjetra.

----------


## Piranha

> Nuk e keni kapur ende esencen e shkrimit. Nuk ka te beje aq shume me "vlerat edukuese" te mesazhit, por me te kuptuarit e te njeriut dhe reagimin e tij.
> 
> Po u jap nje shembull tjeter.
> 
> Si do ta kishit me te lehte te kuptonit:
> 
> Mos e kthe koken majtas e djathtas, poshte e lart!
> Mbaje koken drejt!
> 
> ...


psikologjikisht eshte vertetuar se ne mbi-ndergjegjen e njeriut fjalet mohuese  (mos, nuk, etj etj) nuk konceptohen thjeshte dhe nuk i jepet rendesi e vecante, keshtu qe mesazhet qe percjellim dhe forca e te shprehurit te tyre shkon drejt zeros.....kete gje mund ta vertetoni te gjithe, duke bere pikerisht te kunderten e asaj qe ju thone, pa vetedije.....
pra ndikimin me te madh ne komunikimin me njerezit e kane mesazhet pozitive.

----------


## Albo

Piranha, si e shpjegon psikologjia moderne faktin se pjesa derrmuese e ligjeve te shkruajtura dhe jo te shkruajtura ne nje shoqeri jane ne frymen negative dhe shkojne mbrapa ne kohe qe ne njeriun e pare?

Mos vidh.
Mos vrit.
Mos genje.

Cuditerisht ligji nuk na meson anen pozitive, perse nuk duhet te vrasim, perse nuk duhet te vjedhim, perse nuk duhet te genjejme. Nese njerezit do te kuptonin me mire pozitivisht, atehere nje ligj i thjeshte prej nje fjalie do te ishte i mjaftueshem:

Jetoni e punoni ne paqe e prosperitet duke dashur njeri-tjetrin.

Nuk ka dyshim ne mendjen time qe njeriu kupton me mire ne menyren negative te komunikimit, thjeshte nuk e kam fort te qarte perse. Mbase se njeriu e ka me te lehte te identifikoje anet negative se sa ato pozitive, te keqen para se mires?

Albo

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Nuk e keni kapur ende esencen e shkrimit. Nuk ka te beje aq shume me "vlerat edukuese" te mesazhit, por me te kuptuarit e te njeriut dhe reagimin e tij.
> 
> Po u jap nje shembull tjeter.
> 
> Si do ta kishit me te lehte te kuptonit:
> 
> Mos e kthe koken majtas e djathtas, poshte e lart!
> Mbaje koken drejt!
> 
> ...


*Pyetja qe ke bere ne fund Albo eshte shume e gjere dhe duhet te tjrajtohet ne nje teme tjeter por po te kthej pergjigje : Eshte e veshtire te japesh nje mesazh ne te dy menyrat si pozitive dhe negative . E para qe te japesh nje mesazh dikujt varet se me cfare ka te beje ky mesazh dhe a e shikon personi ne fjale kete mesazh si dicka pozitive !! Nese ti i jep dikujt nje mesazh pozitiv tek "Ai" mund te interpretohet ne menyra te ndryshme sepse shikon interesin e vet e dime te gjithe qe bota eshte e ndertuar mbibaza te interesit dhe nese do mar nje shembull te thjeshte nese do i drejtoheshim dikujt : Mos ri me kete apo ate person per kete apo ate aresye  tek vete personi do lindnin shume pyetje .Ne radhe te pare kete mesazh do e shikoj si  nje tendence per ta ndare nga nje shoqeri qe ai e ka kruijuar prej shume kohesh dhe nuk e mer kete mesazh si pozitiv por e shikon ne nje kenveshtrijm tjeter si negativ ndaj dhe eshte e veshtire te japesh nje mesazh ne nje menyre pozitive apo negative . Per mua gjeja me e mire nese e njohim njeriun ne fjale qe duam ti japim nje mesazh duhet te njohim temperamentin karakterin dhe tipin e tij dhe me pas psikologjine e nje nejriu dhe ne kete menyre do arime te kuptojem se si mund ti japim persinit nje mnesazh ne cilen menyre eshte me efikase .
Prandaj sipas mesazhit qe dergojme dhe personit te cilit duhet ti drejtohemi duhet te ndjekim nje "Strategji" qe ka te beje me aresyen tone ose llogjiken dhe instiktet tona. Me pak fjale duhet te parashikojme sjelljen e personit mbas dhenies se mesazhit , e di qe eshte e veshtire te parashikosh nje gje te tille por per mendimin tim kjo eshte menyra me e mire per te percjelle nje mesazh tek dikush.

Me respekt AuGuSt_CrIsToPhEr*

----------


## gurl

Menyra pozitive eshte me pak ofenduese per trurin tone, eshte me e bute dhe mund te themi se i bie reth a qark problemit ne menyre qe truri ta konceptoje. Megjithate duke qene me e bute per trurin nuk le 'shenje' ne te, sepse e shfaq problemin natyrshem. 

Ndersa, menyra negative eshte e 'forte' dhe mbase te lendon me shume dhe prandaj le shenja me te dukshme ne tru. Psh, duke perdorur fjalen 'MOS' lendohesh personalisht sepse te drejtohet ty ( mbase jo direkt por ky eshte mesazhi qe rregjistrohet ne tru), ndersa 'tregohu i sjellshem' eshte me e bute per trurin.

----------


## Piranha

> Piranha, si e shpjegon psikologjia moderne faktin se pjesa derrmuese e ligjeve te shkruajtura dhe jo te shkruajtura ne nje shoqeri jane ne frymen negative dhe shkojne mbrapa ne kohe qe ne njeriun e pare?
> 
> Mos vidh.
> Mos vrit.
> Mos genje.
> 
> Cuditerisht ligji nuk na meson anen pozitive, perse nuk duhet te vrasim, perse nuk duhet te vjedhim, perse nuk duhet te genjejme. Nese njerezit do te kuptonin me mire pozitivisht, atehere nje ligj i thjeshte prej nje fjalie do te ishte i mjaftueshem:
> 
> Jetoni e punoni ne paqe e prosperitet duke dashur njeri-tjetrin.
> ...



Ne pyetjen e fundit eshte mese e drejte qe njeriu identifikon me lehte te keqen para se mires. Per kete arsye rruga e mire eshte me e veshtire per tu ndermarre sesa ajo e keqja. Per kete arsye jane bere edhe ligjet dhe jane interpretuar ne ate menyre, sepse nqs per rrugen e mire mafton ligji: "Jetoni e punoni ne paqe e prosperitet duke dashur njeri-tjetrin", per ate te keqen veprimet duhen ndare dhe vecuar ashtu sic jane dhe te keqijat e njerezimit......
Mgjth nqs ti njeh ndonje menyre per te me thene nje ligj moral per vjedhjen, vrasjen etj  pa perdorur lidheza mohuese atehere une e mirepres........
Po te kalojme perseri ne anen psikologjike ana pozitive e te thenit te gjerave eshte e paqarte, pergjithesuese dhe e mirepritur pa keqkuptime (diplomatike), por nga ana tjeter i kalon tangent problemit ne fjale. Nje mendje e forte dhe me vullnet te mire arrin vete ne thelbin e problemit. (Ketu bazohen edhe shume nga teorite orientale TAO, ZEN etj etj ) 
Ana negative eshte e drejtperdrejt, ndonjehere ofenduese dhe e prek direkt problemin ne thelb prandaj dhe e kuptueshme per shumicen.
Sic e ka thene dhe me lart AuGuSt_ pastaj varet dhe nga personaliteti i njeriut dhe karakteri i tij. Nje person qe e njeh prej vitesh i shprehesh lirshem ne anen negative ose sic themi neve ne gjuhen e perditshme "troc" dhe pa filozofira. Dike tjeter qe nuk e njeh i drejtohesh me diplomaci, sepse nuk njeh karakterin e tij.
Tema eshte shume e gjere dhe shembujt jane te pafund keshtu qe po e mbyll me kaq. Shpresoj ti jem pergjigjur disi pyetjeve te tua.......By Piranha  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Albo

Ky diskutim ne pamje te jashtme mund te tingelloje si fantastiko-shkencor, por nese mediton per pak kohe arrin te kuptosh qe eshte nje prej temave qe ndikon ndjeshem ne gjithe jeten e njeriut, gati ne te gjitha aspektet e jetes shoqerore.

Duhet ti bertas femijes sim kur gabon, apo duhet ta marr me te mire dhe ti shpjegoj me fjale ku gaboi?
Duhet ta godas femijen kur perserit te njejtin gabim, apo duhet tia riperserit edhe njehere me nje ton te permbajtur pozitiv gabimin?
Duhet te respektoj ligjin duke u mjaftuar me te kuptuarit negativ te tij, apo duhet te ndjek me mire te kuptuarit pozitiv?
Duhet tia them ne fytyre atij komshiut qe me shqeteson zhurma qe ben, apo duhet ti flas se sa me pelqen mua qetesia ne shtepi?
.....

Nuk eshte vetem fakti qe njeriu percepton me mire te keqen qe dikton shprehjen e ligjeve ne frymen negative, mohuese. Ka te beje edhe fakti tjeter qe eshte shume e veshtire ta shprehesh ne menyre pozitive.

- Si eshte me lehte, ti thuash nje 4 vjecari qe te mos luaje me zjarrin, apo ti shpjegosh qe po luajti me shkrepse, shkrepsia merr flake, flaka i djeg duart, djeg shtepine dhe gjithcka qe shtepia ka brenda, gjithe familja del ne rruge se nuk ka me nje shtepi?

Nje tjeter pike eshte ajo qe disa nga ju zini ne goje me lart. Personalitet, ngelja e qejfit, gjurmet ne tru. Rezultantia e atyre qe ju keni shprehur ne lidhje me kete pike eshte se jo te gjithe njerezit kuptojne njesoj. Se sa e vertete eshte kjo, une nuk e di pasi ligji lexohet nga te gjithe njesoj, u aplikohet te gjitheve njesoj. Atehere perse disa e shkelin dhe disa e respektojne? Mos ka te beje pikerisht menyra se si keta njerez kane marre mesazhin qe perfaqeson ligji?

----------


## green

Nje mesazh i percjelle pozitivisht mund te krijoje nje maredhenie dhe rrjedhimisht rezultati prej tij arrihet me kohe. (duke pasur parasysh qe maredhenia kerkon kohe per tu vendosur)
Mesazhi i percjelle negativisht nuk lejon te krijohet nje maredhenie, por efektin e ka te menjehershem!
Duke pasur parasysh keto, dhe sigurisht rrethanat ne te cilat ndodhesh psh kohen qe ke ne dispozicion per dicka qe deshiron te perfundoje,  sa rendesi ka kjo dicka per ty, personalitetin e atij qe duhet t'ia percjellesh kete mesazh...etj etj vendos edhe menyren me me leverdi si duhet ta percjellesh mesazhin tend.

----------


## marsela

_Tani si kam kushtet te perqendrohem shume  e te jap pergjigjen si duhet..megjithate pa u perpjekur te filozofoj po jap mendimin personal..(si nuk shpetova nga keto hyrjet formale xhanem )
Ajo menyra pozitive e te komunikuarit te keshillave,urdhrave apo cfaredo gjeje ne shumicen e kohes nuk eshte efikase.Njerzit sado paqsor e te bindur qofshin jane me te prirur te mos bejne gjerat nga te cilat "duhet te ruhen", gjerat nga te cilat kane frike,ato cka mund ti sjellin probleme ne te ardhmen sesa te bejne ate cka ndoshta(perderisa ne shumicen e rasteve ate cka u themi e marrin thjeshte keshille)do ti beje mire.

E kam vene re gjithmone qe edhe per mua eshte me e lehte te jap mesazhe te ashtuquajtura negative(se ne fakt s'me duket fare i drejte ky definim,me kete duket sikur po jep nje mesazh me vlera negative nderkohe qe ai eshte thjesht mohues..fillon me "Mos")pavarsisht se jam shume tolerante,paqsore dhe pak a shume bindese ne ate cka vertet e gjykoj te drejte.Perse-ja eshte ajo qe thashe me lart.Nuk po them te gjithe por nje pjese e mire e njerzve te degjojne me me vemendje kur i jep pasojat dhe kur i thekson c'eshte "e keqe".._

----------


## Albo

Duke qene se me pelqen filozofia e jetes, po u jap nje shembull praktik nga jeta si ilustrim dhe testim i kesaj qe po diskutohet ketu:

Dy familje, dy cifte prinderish te ndryshem, secili ka nga nje femije, te se njejtes moshe. Prindi i pare zgjedh edukimin e femijes se tij ne frymen negative. Sa here qe ky femije gabon, ai ndeshkohet me shpulla, mbyllje ne dhome, ngritje e zerit nga prinderit, e me rradhe. Kurse cifti tjeter zgjedh qe ta risin femijen e vete ne frymen pozitive. Ata asnjehere nuk e rrahin apo bertasin femijes. Sa here qe ai gabon, ata fillojne ti shpjegojne gjithe procesin (shiko shembullin e femijes qe luan me zjarr me lart).

Pyetja qe shtrohet eshte: Cila femije do te njohi dhe respektoje ligjet e shoqerise me mire, ai i rritur me shpulla, apo ai i rritur me ledhatime? Pse?

----------


## Piranha

Albo, ndoshta te dy femijet do ti njohin dhe respektojne ligjet e shoqerise njesoj, por ai femije i rritur me shpulla dhe ulerima qe pa dashur ne mbi-ndergjegjen e tij mbizoteron frika, (arsyeja qe ai njeh dhe respekton rregullat) kete gje do ta pasqyroje ne te ardhmen e tij tek shoqeria qe e rrethon dhe ne familjen e tij te mevonshme.
Ndersa femija i rritur me ledhatime do ti rrespektoje rregullat ne baze te nje llogjike dhe eshte i shtyre psikologjikisht te provoje te kunderten dhe te vere veten ne prove, gjate gjithe jetes se tij. Kjo ben pjese ne instiktin (kuriozitetin) e njeriut. Nuk mund te quhet nje dicka llogjike nqs nuk ke provuar te kunderten e saj.

----------


## StterollA

> Pyetja qe shtrohet eshte: Cila femije do te njohi dhe respektoje ligjet e shoqerise me mire, ai i rritur me shpulla, apo ai i rritur me ledhatime? Pse?


I pari do t'i respektoje ligjet, ndersa i dyti do t'i krijoje/ndryshoje ato. Pse? Sepse i dyti eshte edukuar ne menyre te tille qe t'i kuptoje ato nga esenca, ndersa i pari eshte i detyruar nga nje force, qofte prindi apo policia, t'i respektoje (dmth njeh friken).

----------


## Albo

Pergjigjet tuaja vertiten mbi:

LLOGJIKEN -> e femijes se perkedhelur.
FRIKEN -> e femijes qe ka ngrene dru.

Cfare eshte e rendesishme per prinderit, menyra e komunikimit apo ndryshimi i sjelljes se femijes?

Kultura e Evropes lindore trashegon komunikimin negativ, bile edhe dhunen mbi femijen kur gabon. Kurse kultura e Evropes Perendimore promovon kulturen e komunikimit pozitiv dhe e ndalon me ligj perdorimin e dhunes nga prindi mbi femijen.

Cilet femije jane me te prirur per te gabuar apo shkelur ligjet e shoqerise, evropiano-perendimoret apo evropiano-lindoret?

Albo

----------

